# [SOLVED] help me configure the qos of wifi



## BennyZars (Apr 21, 2009)

good day to you all. um... can i ask some assistance in configuring the qos settings of my wifi router. when we upgrade our internet speed (1Mb dsl) my sister decided to put a router on it and they use it like crazy and it slowing down the internet in the main computer especially when they watch videos in their cellphones. 

here is the picture of the qos in my router:

http://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz192/berdugobugok1/qossettings.jpg

from there in the local ip address menu, it has 2 space divided with a dash. what should I put there? the ip address of our main computer or the ip address of the router?. by the way we have a static ip address. 

thanks in advance for your help


----------



## BennyZars (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: help me configure the qos of wifi*

^ 
ok about the local ip address, its my routers ip address should be added there. now i finally make it to work. so i cap the download speed to 512kb (my maximum download speed was 1000kb). It surprised me that my main computers download speed is the one that was restricted. it became 512 kb. 

So it looks like when you configure the QoS in the router, your main computer is the one that was affected. is there any way to cap or limit the download speed of those people who use the router of my main computer? those people who are using their cellphones and connects it to my router.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: help me configure the qos of wifi*

Check your documentation for QOS but you should be able to specify source ip's and destination along with priotising traffic from certain devices.
In essence give higher priority to your main computer over the cellphones.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: help me configure the qos of wifi*

You're going to have to check the manual as Cyber said. I would add that you will be better off to create MAC address QOS rules on the page you posted above (as opposed to an IP based rule). You'll need to figure out the MAC addresses of each device that connects to your network.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: help me configure the qos of wifi*

Depending on the make and model, your router may have access control filters that would help to limit Internet activity for specific network devices.


----------



## BennyZars (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: help me configure the qos of wifi*

just to update my thread.
by the way, thanks guys for the reply and help. i finally figured it out. 

here is the pic:.











the upper part is for the main computer, and the lower part is for the router. i just maximize the figures in the upper part for my main and to limit the internet speed for the router in the lower part.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: help me configure the qos of wifi*

Good news glad it is sorted and thanks for posting back with your solution.

I'll mark this as solved.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Benny, the information you have circled as Router is where you can assign the rule to each individual computer. That's why there's a field for Mac or IP address. It gives you the ability to assign different bandwidth settings for more than 1 PC, phone, etc.


----------

